# Continuous Ink System is leaking all inside my printer



## TONY-C (Nov 8, 2005)

I just bought a Continuous Ink System for my Epson 1280 printer over the internet from www.echostore.com. Well I installed it exactly like the instructions said, but the ink keeps leaking all inside of my printer. I have two 1280 printers so I tried it in the other printer, but it still keeps leaking. When I took the system out of the box I did notice that the yellow ink was not being drawn out of the tank by the fact that the tube was empty or had bubbles in it, but the yellow ink isn't the ink that is leaking. It's the Black and the Blues that are leaking all inside the printer. When I try to print something it is basically pouring ink all over the paper. I've contacted the company by sending 3 separate emails, but no response. It's been about 2 weeks now and still no response. Can someone help me fix the problem or offer any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Maybe try a phone call directly to the company: http://www.echostore.com/contactus.html


----------



## TONY-C (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, I tried 3 phone calls to the company and I keep getting their voice mail and they haven't returned any calls yet. All and all I've made 3 phone calls and left 3 messages, 3 emails and nothing. 

*Does anyone out there know any kind of fix?* 

on a side note I recieved a Yahoo! Merchant Evaluation form through my email for them. It says 'Your vote will become part of the overall rating for www.echostore.com'


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

are your ink bottles at the rite level or elevation.i read that if your bottle are set to high it can cause a ink leak.i guess your inks have to be at the same level as you printer.not above it.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Your ink bottles must be below the level of the print head. If they are higher at all, it will do just what you have described. I had the same problem until I figured it out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you paid via credit card and they won't respond you can challenge the charge on your card. That will get their attention.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

make sure as suggested before that your ink bottles are at the same level as the print head. If you are using bottles, make sure the there are vent holes in the top of the bottles that are not plugged. It can create pressure that will cause this issue. IF you are using the sealed bags, it's may be the location height of the bulk system. Sorry you are having trouble, bulk systems are great.


----------



## lands tee (Apr 4, 2007)

If you have your ink bottles on the same level as your printer and it still leaks, try cutting a dishwashing sponge and placing it under the locking lever of your ink cartridges. This will tighten the seal of the ink cartridges to the print head.


----------



## lands tee (Apr 4, 2007)

just remembered something else... if you have a defective connection where your hose goes into the cartridge, that will cause the ink to leak. I read that online and the person said they were sent new system from echostore.


----------

